# Chance to buy a Reel Mower



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have the opportunity to buy a John Deere 180b greens mower for $200. It looks like its in good condition but I don't know a thing about reel mowers. Any thing I need to look for when I go look at the mower? I feel like $200 is a steal if not let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

Make sure the reel and Bedknife are in good shape parts for JD are expensive


----------



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

I just looked up the prices for them the bedknife is 40 but the reel is almost 300! ouch! I wonder if there are any aftermarket reels.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

nathan99218 said:


> I just looked up the prices for them the bedknife is 40 but the reel is almost 300! ouch! I wonder if there are any aftermarket reels.


R and R

But honestly, if I was in the market for a reel mower, I'd jump on it for $200.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

200 is a great deal as long as it runs. If you have to replace a reel and bedknife it's not that big of a deal especially for 200. Definitely go through r and r products though.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> Make sure the reel and Bedknife are in good shape parts for JD are expensive


I've seen posts here quoting replacement reels for McClane mowers north of $600. That's crazy to me. The replacement parts cost for Deere seem to be somewhat in-line with competitive machines from Toro or Jacobsen.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Canadian $$$
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-leaf-blower/muskoka/john-deere-260b-cricket-pitch-golf-green-reel-mower-greensmower/1363183843?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Are you able to get a pic of the reel & bedknife? I would also make sure it runs half way decent. But for $200 that's not a bad price either way really.


----------



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> Are you able to get a pic of the reel & bedknife? I would also make sure it runs half way decent. But for $200 that's not a bad price either way really.


I am going to go look at it this weekend. The guy says it runs great. So I will take some pics then.


----------



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

I did end up buying the mower I paid $150 for it. It seems to run pretty good it does have some carb issue but I cleaned the bowl and that helped a lot and it did cut some grass. I bought some lapping compound and I hope to start mowing reel low! haha. but first I need to get my lawn in good condition to mow it that low.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Great find.


----------

